# Equipment sources??



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Any favorite places to get high quality equipment for cheap? Crates, leads, toys is about it for now.

Any great online suppliers?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I buy SkyKennel crates from Delta Logistics (the Delta shipping people by the airport). I like wire crates better because of more space and easier to clean, but I find some puppies try to bite the bars and get their jaws stuck and in some cases their paws get caught in the bars on their way into the crate, in which case I would wait till they are older.

Equipment, RayAllen.com and PetSmart will have most of what you need. www.JeffersPet.com has good pricing on stainless bowls and pails and stuff like that.


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

I second the Jeffer's Pet recommendation. Good selection and prices. 

For collars I always recommend O'Brien's Canine Supply



Andy.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Get a big group together to place a big wholesale order. Lots of the stuff is ridiculously cheap at wholesale cost. I bought everything at wholesale and don't have a group to purchase with now. I'm dreading the next time I have to buy equipment!

PetEdge's Select stainless steel bowls are the BEST I have ever seen. They really stand up to HEAVY kennel use and dogs that chew their bowls.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Watch out with those bowl chewers. I saw a dog imported from Czech that had nubs for canines because he was a bowl chewer. The dog got sent back.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

elitek9 > ray allen

http://www.elitek9.com/

i try to avoid ray allen whenever i can...


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Forgot about Elite K9.... but I do prefer Ray Allen's sleeves over any other I've ever worn.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

What the friction with Ray Allen... ?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I buy a lot of my stuff from Ray Allen as well. I have a suit from HardDogs, it's not bad. A lot of small stuff I buy from a local pet outlet, ie food pans, buckets etc.

DFrost


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Gary Garner said:


> What the friction with Ray Allen... ?


i just don't like their business practices. specifically how they knock off other people's products (they did this with our trainers muzzles)...


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Thanks for the answers. Right now just need puppy stuff like flexi-lead, snap coller, 20' cotton lead, bowls and some grooming items.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Any puppy tugs preferred over others. There are sooo many. Made from fire hose, rubber of all types, bite suit material, shamee, jute....

probably all just as good.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Ted White said:


> Thanks for the answers. Right now just need puppy stuff like flexi-lead, snap coller, 20' cotton lead, bowls and some grooming items.


For this type of stuff I'd just run down to Target, Wal-Mart, Fred Meyer, whatever. Depending on what you have in your area. You can get perfectly good basic pet stuff there, at better prices than a PetSmart or PetCo. And unless you are going to purchase a LOT of stuff, the shipping prices buying things from an online vendor will more than make up for any savings you might have gotten.

The other option is to go to a local dog event. Doesn't matter which type, although AKC ones are probably the most common. There are usually plenty of vendors there that carry everything you mentioned.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Great thoughts Kadi. Thanks a lot


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

Ted White said:


> Any puppy tugs preferred over others. There are sooo many. Made from fire hose, rubber of all types, bite suit material, shamee, jute....
> 
> probably all just as good.


 
My puppy was started on a leather shamee, and then a leather or synthetic tug. It seems like they learn that they have to hold on tight to the leather or it will just slip right out of their mouth. I only have a couple of jute tugs, but I prefer the synthetic to the jute.


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

I like

www.elitek9.com
www.hallmarkk9.com
www.signaturek9.com
www.fordogtrainers.com/ 

and www.gundogsupply.com has good prices on e-collars, and bark collars.

www.petfooddirect.com has good prices on food. If you sign up for their email list you will get 20% off coupons all the time by e-mail. It usually covers shipping + some.


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

I like DogsportGear. I have never had a problem with them.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I like the bite suit material tugs best. The firehose ones are good for dogs that need to learn to grip harder because it slips out of their mouth real easy but I dont much care for them for regular use. Never used a jute tug and likely never will.

I use a leather rag for pups and then move up to a tug, to a bite wedge, to a bigger bite wedge to a sleeve. The most important part is correct size, you want it small enough that the pup can get it all the way in the back of his mouth.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Great. So a small, soft leather tug to start. The shamee sounds about right.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Many US companies talk about getting kit/gear from 'Europe'...

Well if you want to cut out the middleman...try;

http://international.sporthund.de/

=D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> For this type of stuff I'd just run down to Target, Wal-Mart, Fred Meyer, whatever. Depending on what you have in your area. You can get perfectly good basic pet stuff there, at better prices than a PetSmart or PetCo. And unless you are going to purchase a LOT of stuff, the shipping prices buying things from an online vendor will more than make up for any savings you might have gotten.


Kadi is absolutely right here. Thats what I do. A couple times I paid high prices for a simple 20ft cotton line. I was surprised to see them at walmart for less than half!


----------



## Melissa Hoyer (Aug 28, 2006)

I agree with Kadi too. The Targets, Kmarts, Walmarts, Dollar Stores, etc. of the world are a great place to get puppy stuff! I also order a lot online - www.sitstay.com is one I like for treats, cool toys, etc.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Have an order in with "Fordogtrainers.com" for a couple weeks now. They acknowledged the order via email, but nothing since. Called today and no answer... just a answering machine:

"We are undergoing a system upgrade and will get back with you by the 14th."???

What is up with that???

Also just received an answer to my email. Apparently they are also going through an "email support system upgrade." Never heard of one of those.

Clearly no one is there... vacation or something. Not crazy about my order stuck in limbo...


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

what all did you end up ordering?


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

from these guys, a couple of tugs. Frankly, I thought the prices were really great!

Also bought various other items from other sources. Toys, balls, prey items, etc.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I've ordered stuff from For Dog Trainers and I have been really happy with everything. It does take a little longer than most to get it, but I've heard it comes from Israel though I'm not sure & I've never bothered to look at where it came from on my invoices. Anyway, I really like their stuff.


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Ya I agree I called and asked about scratch pants, and got no answer, then in an email they told me they were in stock and should be to me in 10 business days.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Israel??? Talk about a lead time.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Since we're talking about equipment, does anyone have a particular type or source for that matter, of trailer they would recommend? I'm looking for at least a 4 dog, would prefer a 6 dog.

DFrost


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Personally I will always order at least a little something from Ray Allen out of loyalty. Back in the early 80's they were the only game in town as far as schutzhund equipment was concerned save for a few people who were making things on a much smaller scale.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Update on ForDogTrainers.com: 

Package arrived today. Seems fine. Can't knock the product. Lead time a little long. Lack of communication is what made me uneasy.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Another update: Their materials are made in Eastern Europe. Good news.

So these guys would seem to be a really good value. I'm not sure about all their stuff, but the tugs, etc were the cheapest I've found. Quality seems great.


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Since we're talking about equipment, does anyone have a particular type or source for that matter, of trailer they would recommend? I'm looking for at least a 4 dog, would prefer a 6 dog.
> 
> DFrost


I have heard good things about the Jones Schutzhund Model. http://www.dogtrailer.com/index.php?cat_ID=5 And of course WT Metall. http://www.wt-metall.com/ (They have an east coast distributor, but I dont know where they are located.) I have looked at both in person, and they are BOTH VERY nice......


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Thank you Amanda. I've found several vendors. Now the process of getting Spec's and bids start. I really liked the one available from K9 Koach as well as several others. We'll just have wait for the bids to come in.

DFrost


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I have a WT Metall Royal 4 dog (2 axle) trailer and really like it. I haven't seen Jones trailers personally, but I know they can get expensive if you add a few options to them. Also not crazy about their 1970's caravan style rounded edge top, but they said they can make them straight edged for no extra charge. Schmidt trailers are nice, I like how much ventilation they have on the sides, but the stalls are on the small side for my liking.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The SAR team I was on had a Jones trailer. Air conditiond, generator, water storage tank, Very niice but very expensive if I remember correctly.


----------

